# Filesystem is full



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi. I am not an experienced user, so let me apologize in advance.

I am getting errors such as
	
	



```
/: write failed, filesystem is full
```
 whenever I log out of the root user, and am running into problems when adding users, etc.

The output of df -k is:

```
[root@sc440 /]$ df -k
Filesystem  1024-blocks     Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a      507630   507626    -40606   109%    /
devfs                 1        1         0   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1e      507630       16    467004     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f    31495678   485434  28490590     2%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d     4038606   603380   3112138    16%    /var
/dev/ad4s2d     5071348        6   4665636     0%    /dbu
/dev/ad5s1d   473015558 53350078 381824236    12%    /home
```

How do I clean up the / directory? I may have accidentally unzipped a filed into that directory inadvertently. 

If there are other outputs that would be helpful to see, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## anomie (Apr 15, 2009)

For starters, let's see the output of: 
`# find -x / -size +10000 -exec du -h {} \;`


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

```
[root@sc440 ~]$ find -x / -size +10000 -exec du -h {} \;
8.8M    /boot/kernel/kernel
 26M    /boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
6.5M    /root/home/Documentation/DOCUMENTATION CTR/PRO - Protocols/Approved Protocols/FAC.PRO.258.00 - PQ for Liquid Sterilization Cycle of the Getinge Steam Sterilize.doc
 14M    /root/home/Documentation/DOCUMENTATION CTR/TRAINING TRACKER56-OLD DO NOT USE/TrainingTracker50.mdb
 29M    /root/home/Documentation/tt50 - old do not use/TrainingTracker56/TT50.MS                              I
6.2M    /root/home/Documentation/tt50 - old do not use/TrainingTracker50.mdb
9.0M    /root/home/Documentation/MaintenanceTracker50 - old DO NOT USE/backups/BeforeMaintTrainingTracker50.Mdb
9.0M    /root/home/Documentation/MaintenanceTracker50 - old DO NOT USE/backups/Copy of TrainingTracker50.mdb
9.0M    /root/home/Documentation/MaintenanceTracker50 - old DO NOT USE/backups/TrainingTracker50_backup.mdb
8.2M    /root/home/Documentation/MaintenanceTracker50 - old DO NOT USE/import/TrainingTracker50_mod2.mdb
7.2M    /root/home/Documentation/MaintenanceTracker50 - old DO NOT USE/import/TrainingTracker50_mod.mdb
6.2M    /root/home/Documentation/Copy of tt50/TrainingTracker50.mdb
9.5M    /root/home/kbrandt/Emails/Sent
```

Here you go.


----------



## anomie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you delete any of those large files in /root/home, or at least move them to another filesystem or server? That would solve your immediate problem. 

(BTW, it's easier to read command output if you put it in code tags rather than quote tags.)


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

I could, but the df -k output (above) shows that /home is only 12% full, so big files there should not be the issue, correct? Perhaps I do not understand what the / directory is.


----------



## anomie (Apr 15, 2009)

Unless /root/home is a symlink to elsewhere, /root is on the / filesystem.

---
edit: /root/home is _not_ a symlink. It showed up on your find with the -x option (which does not search on other filesystems). Getting rid of or moving the big files we discussed should solve your immediate problem.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok. I imagined them as different partitions. What is the significance of the 12% for /home?


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Apr 15, 2009)

12% used.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

Another question. What is ad4s1a? Is that the partition of the disk? /home is ad5, does that mean it is a different disk?

```
[root@sc440 ~]$ df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    496M    496M    -40M   109%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1e    496M     16K    456M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f     30G    474M     27G     2%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    3.9G    589M    3.0G    16%    /var
/dev/ad4s2d    4.8G    6.0K    4.4G     0%    /dbu
/dev/ad5s1d    451G     51G    364G    12%    /home
```


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

I only get 148.6M in larger files from that (113.8 non kernel), which means you have some 350M in <1M files, which is crazy.
What is the output of:
	
	



```
# du -d1 -h -x /
```
?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

cns5p said:
			
		

> Another question. What is ad4s1a? Is that the partition of the disk? /home is ad5, does that mean it is a different disk?


Yes.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

```
[root@sc440 ~]$ du -d1 -h -x /
2.0K    /.snap
512B    /dev
2.0K    /tmp
2.0K    /usr
2.0K    /var
2.0K    /home
1.8M    /etc
2.0K    /cdrom
2.0K    /dist
986K    /bin
113M    /boot
5.4M    /lib
170K    /libexec
2.0K    /media
2.0K    /mnt
2.0K    /proc
3.6M    /rescue
367M    /root
3.8M    /sbin
2.0K    /dbu
496M    /
```

Here is the output


----------



## tangram (Apr 15, 2009)

So it seems you have some junk in /root.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, I can see that. What I cannot figure out is how to look at /root and start deleting stuff.

cd /root ? I do not see any bigger files in there.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

cns5p said:
			
		

> Ok, I can see that. What I cannot figure out is how to look at /root and start deleting stuff.
> 
> cd /root ? I do not see any bigger files in there.


No, you likely have tons of small files in there.

You could issue "du -d1 -h /root/" to see if there are any particulary bad subdirectories.  Lord only knows what you may find.

All else failing, you could always
	
	



```
# mkdir /home/tmp
# tar zcvf /home/tmp/root.backup.tar.gz /root/
```
And then _carefully_ trim all the cruft from /root/

More important yet is to find out why /root/ is getting stuffed, and mitigate.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

```
[root@sc440 ~]$ du -d1 -h /root/
4.0K    /root/.ssh
2.0K    /root/mnt
2.0K    /root/mnt2
367M    /root/home
367M    /root/
```

So here, it looks like home is full (367M). How would I access to see what is in there?

I am confused because when I do df -h,

```
[root@sc440 ~]$ df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    496M    496M    -40M   109%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1e    496M     16K    456M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f     30G    474M     27G     2%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    3.9G    589M    3.0G    16%    /var
/dev/ad4s2d    4.8G    6.0K    4.4G     0%    /dbu
/dev/ad5s1d    451G     51G    364G    12%    /home
```

it looks like there is 451G allocated to /home

I guess my real question is what is the difference between the /root/home that is full at 367M and the /home that has 364G of space still left?


----------



## adamk (Apr 15, 2009)

With /root/home, home is inside the /root directory. Similarly root is inside the / partition (which is at 109% capacity).

/home is a separate partition.  

The fact that you have so many files in /root would indicate that you, or someone else, is using the root account as if it's a normal user.  You should *always* setup an account as another user and use that for day-to-day usage, only using root for system maintenance (and even that is often not necessary with the proper usage of su and sudo).

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 15, 2009)

/root/home is not /home
/root/home is under /


```
du -d1 -h /root/home
```


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> /root/home is not /home
> /root/home is under /
> 
> 
> ...


Although, this brings up the possibility of just moving /root/home/ to something on /home (say /home/root/home/) and symlinking.
Which would temporarily deal with the issue of / being full, and allow the larger problem to be dealt with at leisure.


----------



## cns5p (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, all. It looks like I have figured out the problem. I think (a while ago), /home got copied to /root/home. Seeing that home is way bigger than the space allocated in /root/home, it got full. Looking in /root/home, I see essentially /home as I expected it to be a few months ago. So now I am just carefully deleting the erroneously copies files from /root/home.


----------

